# Welches Board zum Q6750 (Intel)?



## DJLopez (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

ich will mir die CPU Q6750 anschaffen, und benötige ein entsprechendes Board.
Ich schau am liebsten bei Alternate oder ciao, um Bewertungen zu bekommen, aber die sind etwas inkonsistent. 
Also, ich benötige ein Board
* ohne VGA (kann mit sein, aber ist nicht nötig)
* 1-2x PCI-E x16 (einer reicht auch!)
* mind 2 RAM Slots
* mind 2 PCI Slots (je mehr desto besser =))
* 2* SATA-II 
* mind. 1 IDE Port (also 2 Geräte)
* DDR-800 Unterstützung
* North-/Southbridge sollte nicht zu heiss werden, der PC sollte insgesamt recht leise sein

Würde mich sehr über Empfehlungen freuen!


----------



## chmee (12. Januar 2008)

Asus P5K ? Gigabyte X38 DS4 ?

Ich hoffe, Du arbeitest auch mit Software, die die 4 Kerne ausnutzt,
ansonsten ist es reine Geldverschwendung. 
Schau auch mal bei http://www.kmelektronik.de/

mfg chmee


----------



## DJLopez (12. Januar 2008)

*Ich meinte E6750!!*

Oh, ich meinte natürlich den E6750, also den DualCore 

Sorry... najo, suche ja trotzdem nach guten Boards!!


----------

